# Raindance Postgraduate



## Miles S. Crossman (Apr 14, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Raindance Postgraduate. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Miles S. Crossman (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Raindance Postgraduate has been updated.



> Updated Location and Portfolio Requirements


----------

